# New tiller extension



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Got mt TUFF-Tiller today from Anytide.com and so far I am impressed with everything about the entire transaction. Pat from Skinnyanglersgear.com, -Anytide.com, -Tuff-tiller.com or -Shallowwatersolutions.com was fast to respond to any emails and the product was made and shipped very fast. I ordered my TUFF-Tiller on August 12th at 9pm at night and recieved the tiller in the mail today on Aug 19. That means it was made (custom order, not a stock size) and shipped to my house in less than 7 days. Very fast.....

The tiller is way lighter than I thought it would be which I am very happy about. Also seems very sturdy and the fit was great. Will post more after first trip with the new TUFF-tiller.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep. Tides the man!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got done looking at prices for other tiller extensions on line and cannot see any reason to spend so much more money on another extension when this one is that good. I upgraded from one of the aluminum and plastic tiller extensions from bass pro and the difference is night and day. My friend has a fancy aluminum tiller extension and I think mine is lighter and it cost about one third of the price. 
Also so nice to get email responses so fast. Sometimes within minutes and even late at night. Now that I know his products are quality I will order other items from him. 


Also Made in USA


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

thank you !


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have taken the boat out several times with the new tiller extension and it is great. I could not ask for more. The price was great and service was great. 

Also feel good about buying local from a real American.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Also feel good about buying local from a real American.


HA...then why does the tattoo on his forearm say "made in Bangledesh"?

Yea, Tides' the real deal.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess the new tiller extension attracts Redfish too.    

These were caught this Saturday along with many more that were released.   Also limited out on snapper.  Great day.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

My wife is Filipino and I was born here in Florida so if you look real close on my kids neck it says


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> My wife is Filipino and I was born here in Florida so if you look real close on my kids neck it says


thats funny !!! 


yes.......... i put redfish attractant in the handle.


----------

